# Tapers help please..dipped tricks



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I found there's a lot of different things that can affect the look of dipped tapers. The two biggest are temp. of the wax and room temperature. For us the best time to make smooth dipped tapers are in the warmer season. Also give the wax time to cool before you dip between times. If you wait to long then you'll end up with air pockets between the layers.

Good luck!

P.S. I really like your site. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks Beesohappy, and thanks for the website comments
No I did not do the site. I had a company who was really reasonably priced do it for me. Websites.ca


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I have dipped candles and learned from some mistakes and a little reading. 
If I remember correctly....... if the temperature is not high enough, there will be wrinkles. Also, any jarring of the candle will cause the wrinkles. Some candles that I had poured into molds were dipped weeks later into dyed wax and I did not experience any wrinkling as the wax was hot enough. It's better to prevent wrinkles than try to fix them. 

If you notice that your candles are not gaining thickness, then give them a little extra time between dipping. Also, I read this and tried it and liked sometimes dipping the hot candles into cool water to cool just a bit if the candle is too hot. Also, the water dip tends to give the last coat of wax a nice finish.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Honeyshack, did you make your own dipping rack? I'd love to see some pictures of yours and other's setups. I've been wanting to dip, but so far I'm only using molds. Just fixed up a loom and started weaving. so much to do, so little time


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I used to dip candles years ago. Used a small bathroom trash can longer than the candles, with doweling. Would dip a couple of pairs at a time, hang them in the trash can, pick up the next dowel with a couple of pairs, etc. Didn't know about the polishing trick by dipping in cold water.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey all thanks for the tips. Sorry for the late reply. I have been prepping for a big sale as well as attending the sale.

Berk, for the dipping tank it is a 45 gallon white/cream honey drum with a wood insert with 4 holes cut out to stablize the dipping tanks.
The drum has 1/3 cut off. The third is the bottom stand with a 3/4 or 1' thick plywood then the rest of the drum. The dipping tanks are pepsi fountain canisters with the tops cut off and ground to smoothen the sharp edges.
As for the dippers..
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh162/rockridgecattle/IMG_1360.jpg


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

You are so far past my little 2 burner electric hot plate with the 5 quart pan to warm water to hold the juice cans of wax! Nice work. I never had that much wax, never had that much money, it was a project to mess around with, with my kids, when they were young.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I do not have alot of money either.
A cattle producer who has taken hard hits since 2003, a honey producer who lost heavy this year and in a flood zone (not a flood plain) for 5 years.
I buy used and i buy cheap


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I did play with multicolor layers and carving them, something that was quite in vogue around 1975. They are actually pretty easy if the wax is at the right stage of soft. Make nice gifts, sell higher than tapers in the right market. (oh, my wax colors - we went through a LOT of crayons.)


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Should be easy enough to make. Thanks


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

berkshire bee said:


> Should be easy enough to make. Thanks


You're welcome. Good luck.


----------

